# ATA vs. Brace Height



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So I am wondering if it is more forgiving to have a long ATA or a long brace height?

For example, you have a long bow. The ATA is 50", and the Brace Height is 6". You then put on a shorter string on the same bow. The ATA is now 45" and the brace height is about 7". Which set up is more forgiving, or are they both equally?

I hope this makes sense... What do you guys think?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I have also thought of this a number of times and this is what I came up with. In your description, assuming, the bow is to spec with 50" ata and 6" bh, it will probably shoot better (be more forgiving) that way because it will be tuned out and will be setup as intended. Since all bows are different and made to different specs and for different purposes, it is impossible to truely find out.

With that said, imo brace height is more important than ata for forgiveness. The reason I state this is because there is less time that the arrow on the string and therefore less time for human error, torque, ect to affect the flight, where as ata doesn't affect that at all.

What I think is more important than ata is riser length. It is known that a longer riser bow will hold steadier, and therefore be more "forgiving". You can have a 20" riser that has a spec of about 50" ata. Now say you have a 32" riser that has a spec to 50". It will holder steadier than the 20" one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

From my understanding, the longer the brace height the less time the arrow is on the string. IMO if you can find a long riser bow that has a decent brace height.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> I have also thought of this a number of times and this is what I came up with. In your description, assuming, the bow is to spec with 50" ata and 6" bh, it will probably shoot better (be more forgiving) that way because it will be tuned out and will be setup as intended. Since all bows are different and made to different specs and for different purposes, it is impossible to truely find out.
> 
> With that said, imo brace height is more important than ata for forgiveness. The reason I state this is because there is less time that the arrow on the string and therefore less time for human error, torque, ect to affect the flight, where as ata doesn't affect that at all.
> 
> What I think is more important than ata is riser length. It is known that a longer riser bow will hold steadier, and therefore be more "forgiving". You can have a 20" riser that has a spec of about 50" ata. Now say you have a 32" riser that has a spec to 50". It will holder steadier than the 20" one.


By your description, something like the Vantage bows would be very good because of the long ATA and very large riser with pretty short limbs. HOWEVER, the ProElite has been the top target bow for a very long while, and the limbs on those are pretty dang long. 

As far as the bow being in tune, that is not what I am talking about at all. Assuming the bow would shoot fine either way, and it is a matter of shorter BH and longer ATA, or vice versa.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The pro elite shoots way better, IMO with the 2000 limbs than with longer limbs. 

I also think some of it has to do with the letoff and the valley. I have a friend who went to a monster from a drenalin and shoots way better. The short valley allows for no error from the shooter or it snaps back over the top of the cam


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> HOWEVER, the ProElite has been the top target bow for a very long while.


no true IFyou noticed that befor the VE came out a whole lot more pro'es were shooting the UE insted of the PE


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Southern Boy said:


> no true IFyou noticed that befor the VE came out a whole lot more pro'es were shooting the UE insted of the PE


You migth be right. I think for indoors, though, most people use PEs because of the longer brace height, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it's more forgiving to have a longer brace height, you bow is more stable with a longer axle-to-axle length. if you hunt in the wood and are in tight areas get a bow with a shorter a-t-a length.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

N7709K said:


> From my understanding, the longer the brace height the less time the arrow is on the string. IMO if you can find a long riser bow that has a decent brace height.


The amount of time you're talking about isn't even worth mentioning. It's literally a tiny, tiny fraction of a second, and people literally can't move fast enough to put a negative effect on that arrow by the time the release lets go of the string. The reason bows with larger brace heights are more common among competitive target shooters is because they tend to have more of a deflexed riser design, which is more resistant to torque. It really has nothing to do with how long the arrow is on the string.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

CherryJu1ce said:


> The amount of time you're talking about isn't even worth mentioning. It's literally a tiny, tiny fraction of a second, and people literally can't move fast enough to put a negative effect on that arrow by the time the release lets go of the string. The reason bows with larger brace heights are more common among competitive target shooters is because they tend to have more of a deflexed riser design, which is more resistant to torque. It really has nothing to do with how long the arrow is on the string.


So you are saying that a 2" brace height is no less forgiving than an 8" brace height? 

Also, I have been wondering, why is a deflex riser more resistant to torque?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well i know my 68" bow with a 8 3/4 braceheight is very very forgiving :mg:


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont know how tall or how big u are, or ur dl or anything, but if u have noticed, most manufactures have their target bow right at around 40ata. this is the most tall guys need. at least for me, i am 5''4' and a 34 inch ata bow is all that i need before it doesnt matter anymore. also with a short dl like mine at 26-26.5, a big brace height doesnt help either. i have found that over a 6-6.5 inch bh doesnt help my shooting at all. in ur case i would choose the bow that had the 7 inch brace height and was i think 45 ata. most guys would alllready be past their appropiate ata length, but a 7 inch bh might help out the tall guys


----------

